# Cwc G10 Watch



## Paul Dawson (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello all.

Can anyone tell me what type of battery I need for my old G10 watch. I managed to loose the battery some time ago and no longer know what type it is!

Kind regards, Paul.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A 395 or 399 should do the trick, go for Silver- Oxide rather than alkaline as it has less of a tendency to leak.


----------



## Paul Dawson (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Stan.

Thanks for your quick reply!

Kind regards, Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No problem Paul, the only caveat is that some very early G10's had a thicker case and I think they took a different cell, I've never seen one to be honest.

My earliest G10 is from 1990 and the above recommendation is based on that and watches made after that date. It should hold true for most G10s in current circulation I suspect.:wink1:


----------

